

PayPal Alternative to Square is a Triangle - gabaix
https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader

======
TheDahv
It reminds me of The Triangle from The Office.

For reference: [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/09/the-office-pyramid-
ta...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/09/the-office-pyramid-tablet/)

------
iag
I better go start getting all of these polygon domain names... just in case
visa/master starts their pentagon/hexagon/heptagon services too.

